# Torn biceps recovery



## Hurt (Feb 21, 2020)

I’ve finally sustained a “major” injury that requires surgery.

Last week I unfortunately completely tore my right distal biceps tendon, and it requires surgical reattachment. 

The worst part is I didn’t do it training - I did it bowling of all things.

I’ll update this thread with pics and the recovery process. Surgery on Monday. Staying positive.


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2020)

NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

That sucks Hurt. You aren’t the first guy to tear a bicep bowling. 

Empathizing with you brother.


----------



## Hurt (Feb 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> That sucks Hurt. You aren’t the first guy to tear a bicep bowling.
> 
> Empathizing with you brother.



Thanks man - makes for a pretty lame story though, lol


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2020)

Hurt said:


> Thanks man - makes for a pretty lame story though, lol



I heard you were bowling with Eddie Hall’s Atlas stone......


----------



## Hurt (Feb 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> I heard you were bowling with Eddie Hall’s Atlas stone......



LOL I’ll run with that


----------



## tinymk (Feb 21, 2020)

Sorry brother! I too have had a complete tear that required surgery.  I made a total recovery and hope you do the same!


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 21, 2020)

Speedy recovery


----------



## Gibsonator (Feb 21, 2020)

Nothing will stop the Hurt monster :32 (10):


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dang Hurt it seems like months since we've heard from you ... very sorry to hear about your injury ...speedy recovery and plz keep us posted ... this place is better with you here ... !!


----------



## Beserker (Feb 21, 2020)

Ugh... hope it was at least a strike.

If it makes you feel better, I tore my left RC for the 2nd time by slipping down icy stairs trying to catch myself.  

All the best!


----------



## Viduus (Feb 21, 2020)

Any of you guys have any signs before the injury? 

I’ve had something nagging my right bicep... I’ve severely cut back on training bis for a few months now but I’m starting to get to the point of just sucking it up and ignoring it. 

Definitely not feeling right though and all I can picture is it tearing.


----------



## CJ (Feb 21, 2020)

Viduus said:


> Any of you guys have any signs before the injury?
> 
> I’ve had something nagging my right bicep... I’ve severely cut back on training bis for a few months now but I’m starting to get to the point of just sucking it up and ignoring it.
> 
> Definitely not feeling right though and all I can picture is it tearing.



I had clear signs before I tore my Achille's. Don't ignore them!!!! Your body isn't lying to you.


----------



## CJ (Feb 21, 2020)

Hurt, sorry to hear about the injury man. Wishing you a speedy recovery, back to 100% asap!

On the plus side.... Every day can be leg day now!!!!!  :32 (20):


----------



## stonetag (Feb 21, 2020)

Viduus said:


> Any of you guys have any signs before the injury?
> 
> I’ve had something nagging my right bicep... I’ve severely cut back on training bis for a few months now but I’m starting to get to the point of just sucking it up and ignoring it.
> 
> Definitely not feeling right though and all I can picture is it tearing.


Hey Vid, I went to the doc when I noticed my bicep had moved just a little towards the elbow joint when hanging to my side. Didn't tear the tendon but stretched it I guess. Doc said to take it easy, or it would tear. Bicep being out of place is something you spot directly (hopefully not hanging down too far).


----------



## German89 (Feb 21, 2020)

Damn hurt, that's awful...

Wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Hurt (Feb 21, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Dang Hurt it seems like months since we've heard from you ... very sorry to hear about your injury ...speedy recovery and plz keep us posted ... this place is better with you here ... !!



Thanks man. Yeah it’s been a bit. Stepped away from all social media for a while to focus on what’s in front of me in “real life”...one of the best things I’ve done.


----------



## Hurt (Feb 21, 2020)

Viduus said:


> Any of you guys have any signs before the injury?
> 
> I’ve had something nagging my right bicep... I’ve severely cut back on training bis for a few months now but I’m starting to get to the point of just sucking it up and ignoring it.
> 
> Definitely not feeling right though and all I can picture is it tearing.



I hadn’t noticed anything and felt completely fine/healthy right before it happened.


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2020)

Hurt said:


> I hadn’t noticed anything and felt completely fine/healthy right before it happened.



Guess who just gave up his twice yearly bowling habit? This guy.


----------



## Hurt (Feb 21, 2020)

Jin said:


> Guess who just gave up his twice yearly bowling habit? This guy.



Lol man I don’t blame you!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 22, 2020)

Do u think it was already damaged from years of training? I try to avoid other sports or anything that can injure me when im prime time into training


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 22, 2020)

sorry to hear this man! that's terrible. Hope the recovery process goes smoothly for you. If you start to get down and frustrated, take it out on your legs! The couple times I have been seriously injured, forcing myself to go to the gym and do whatever I still could was the only thing that kept me sane.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 22, 2020)

Ouch. Good Luck on the surgery. Wish you a speedy recovery. You will be back in no time brutha.


----------



## Hurt (Feb 23, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Do u think it was already damaged from years of training? I try to avoid other sports or anything that can injure me when im prime time into training



It def could’ve been man. I beat the shit out of my body...wouldn’t doubt it. I’ve also broken that same arm and hyperextended the elbow playing high school sports.


----------



## Hurt (Feb 23, 2020)

I let some personal things get in the way of my training, and I've been to the gym MAYBE 3x this past month - also not eating like I should. This injury has been the wake up call I needed to get my shit together. Here's where we are heading into surgery tomorrow. 253lbs and pretty fluffy. The goal is to look better at the end of recovery than the beginning.


----------



## Jin (Feb 23, 2020)

Looking better than most of us, as usual.


----------



## German89 (Feb 23, 2020)

Hurt said:


> I let some personal things get in the way of my training, and I've been to the gym MAYBE 3x this past month - also not eating like I should. This injury has been the wake up call I needed to get my shit together. Here's where we are heading into surgery tomorrow. 253lbs and pretty fluffy. The goal is to look better at the end of recovery than the beginning.



You'll be back In no time. 

Look at antoine vaillant.. tore his bi and now hes 9 wks out I believe


----------



## Hurt (Feb 23, 2020)

German89 said:


> You'll be back In no time.
> 
> Look at antoine vaillant.. tore his bi and now hes 9 wks out I believe



Yes! I have followed his recovery closely - def gives me hope!


----------



## snake (Feb 25, 2020)

Damn Hurt, I just saw this and my heart bleeds for you. I know how much you put into this thing we do and the more you put in, the more there is to be taken from you; it sucks.

You'll hear all the right things; "You'll be back better than ever", "Minor set back" , "Happens to every competitive person" But the bottom line is you'll be headed into a dark place. Initially there's anger, then depression followed by acceptance. Just keep your eye on the goal and that's to get back. Attack your therapy and rehab as if it was your training and let time do the healing.


----------



## Hurt (Feb 25, 2020)

snake said:


> Damn Hurt, I just saw this and my heart bleeds for you. I know how much you put into this thing we do and the more you put in, the more there is to be taken from you; it sucks.
> 
> You'll hear all the right things; "You'll be back better than ever", "Minor set back" , "Happens to every competitive person" But the bottom line is you'll be headed into a dark place. Initially there's anger, then depression followed by acceptance. Just keep your eye on the goal and that's to get back. Attack your therapy and rehab as if it was your training and let time do the healing.



Thank you for the advice and keeping it real as always brother!


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hurt said:


> I let some personal things get in the way of my training, and I've been to the gym MAYBE 3x this past month - also not eating like I should. This injury has been the wake up call I needed to get my shit together. Here's where we are heading into surgery tomorrow. 253lbs and pretty fluffy. The goal is to look better at the end of recovery than the beginning.



You still look good, Hurt. Will you still be able to maintain what you have?


----------

